# had to buy it what kind is it



## Markey D (Dec 4, 2006)

I could'nt pass this fish up loved it. the lfs just marked as piranha.. kinda pricey I think it's gold rhom
what do you guys think


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Im not sure but send the pic to frank he should be able to help, what did he set you back.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

s. goulding


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Is it laying on your tile? lol Good start j/k


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

rhom?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Looks like S. rhombeus.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

golden rhom

golden rhom


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

yeah how much u pay?...real nice


----------



## Markey D (Dec 4, 2006)

The fish set me back $95.00 but I think it's worth it.. Can't wait til he gets a couple inches bigger


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nice rhom


----------

